# BMW f30, 330d M-Sport Plus in Estoril Blue



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, after being reasonably happy with my remapped Mk7 Golf GTD for the last two years I decided that black paint is the devils work. It tempts you with it unbelievable reflectivity and depth then you realise that it's a total nightmare to keep pristine. If you're like me, and I'm presuming most people reading this will be then I can't settle on a car knowing its not in perfect condition. 
So gone is the Golf and I picked this up last week.








Only joking! This was my loan car until my new one was prepped by the dealership. Most luxurious thing I have ever been in!
Anyway, I got the call from the dealers and went to collect this.








The following day the weather was warm, dry and slightly overcast so perfect for spending most of the day detailing. 
My plan was to sort the wheels out first and get them fully decontaminated ready for a sealant and tyre dressing to keep them tip top until they get prepped for winter.
I began with a strong APC solution and my Auto Finesse woollen wheel brushes, probably the most disappointing product I've bought in sometime. This is the third time they have been used and they have already disintegrated and considering the £30 price tag this was a real let down. Auto Finesse have agreed to ship me a new set out though so I'll see how they go.
Once rinsed off I applied some Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller to a wheel at a time and allowed to dwell for a bit. I was impressed with it too. Seemed to cling to the surface better than some fallout removers I've used and I found that helped it dissolve the iron particles better than other brands I have used. A quick agitation with a detailing brush and another few minutes later the wheels were rinsed and dried ready for dressing and sealing.








There are a few marks where something has burnt through the finish and this is going to need refurbishing if I want to get rid of it. 
Once the wheels were ready to be dressed and sealed I moved onto the paintwork.
Having inspected the paint work I was happy that it was in pretty good shape for a three year old car and once washed with a dilute APC the paint work was pretty smooth. Its clearly been clayed recently or had a light polish so there was no need to clay it again and risk any further marring from doing so. Unfortunately, due to the overcast weather I was unable to get any meaningful shots of the paint work before polishing
First off was decontamination with the DJ Ferrous Dueller again. I split the car into four sections and did one at a time to prevent it drying out and then washed the section off with the usual two bucket method and some Dodo Juice born to be mild. There were clearly some iron particles but for the age I was expecting more. Saying that though, its not the easiest colour to see the purple reaction.








Once finished it was rinsed off fully and dried ready to be inspected again.
As expected there is a fair amount of light swirling but nothing significant and no major defects which is a relief. 
Having dealt with BMW before I suspected it was going to rock hard so I opted to use the Meguairs DA Microfiber system with my DAS6 Pro. I did about six passes with moderate pressure using the compound and then the same again with the finishing polish. I was in two minds about using the Meguairs Finishing polish but after giving it a go on the boot lid I was quite impressed and continued to use it for the rest of the car. On the boot lid, bonnet and roof I also went over again with some Menzerna SF4000 ultrafine and a foam finishing pad, just for that extra depth.








Meguiars Endurance tire gel was then applied with a soft foam applicator and then the wheels were sealed with Fusso99. Not my favourite product due to issues it caused on my Golfs paint but you can't argue with its protection level and water behaviour. 








The paint work was then given two coats of In2Detailings Ceramic Crystal Wax which is just gorgeous to use and looks outstanding
That same evening, I went out with my Fuji XT-2 Camera and took some proper photos of it. Ideally I wanted to shoot the car in the dark but after a day detailing I wanted to sit down with a cold one, lol. I have to say that I am really please with how the car looks and will be investing in a nice show wax to just finish it off nicely.
Thanks for ready and thanks for looking everyone


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Looks excellent, I recognise the train station car park...

I've just sold my F11 and had a couple of poor dealings with Sandal who I suspect is your local dealer?

Love the 7 series and if we didn't have the dog it would be weapon of choice.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

sshooie said:


> Looks excellent, I recognise the train station car park...
> 
> I've just sold my F11 and had a couple of poor dealings with Sandal who I suspect is your local dealer?


Yeah, Westgate multistorey. I've had dealings with Sandal at Wakey but I find them snobby and rude. I bought this and my previous E90 from Sandal at Huddersfield and they are poles apart. I can't imaging Wakey loaning me a 7 series an you, lol?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking mint pal.

Nice finish with the In2Detailing ceramic wax.

I wonder who suggested that to you? 

EB looks the nuts when the sun shines.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I struggled to get a loaner from them at all tbf so used to use Stratstone in Doncaster, not wanting to give anything to Sandal. I remember them when they used to be on Barnsley Road where Guy Salmon is now, Barry Barnard was the owner iirc.

Anyway back on topic...


What did you think to the 7?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

sshooie said:


> What did you think to the 7?


It was awesome! Like going everywhere in first class. Best quality leather, full massaging seats, heated/refrigerated cup holders, amazing sound system. It was an absolute pig to park though and I almost got stuck in the Ridings car park. The turning circle is actually really good but its so long and wide you just can't use it. Still, it was an epic motor made even better by free fuel for the week!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Superb work on the car, looks stunning. The photos in the car park make it look awesome :thumb:


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> Looking mint pal.
> 
> Nice finish with the In2Detailing ceramic wax.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thanks for that. It was a good shout.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is one beautiful 3 series. I have 442m rims on mine, but always loved the 403m. EB2 is a stunning colour when cleaned well. Yours is just that, stunning. 

Health to enjoy. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

Love seeing these in Estoril Blue. I love the wheels too although I've read a few people have had issues with them corroding from behind the centre badge. 

Whether that's true or internet folk lore, I'm not sure.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

James_G said:


> Love seeing these in Estoril Blue. I love the wheels too although I've read a few people have had issues with them corroding from behind the centre badge.
> 
> Whether that's true or internet folk lore, I'm not sure.


403s and 442s appear to be very sensitive to alloy cleaners. I coated mine from new, and have never had any issues whatsoever. The wheels are taken off twice yearly and thoroughly cleaned and resealed. Also, I've never had to use anything other than hot water and shampoo. Seems to have worked.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

James_G said:


> Love seeing these in Estoril Blue. I love the wheels too although I've read a few people have had issues with them corroding from behind the centre badge.
> 
> Whether that's true or internet folk lore, I'm not sure.


They do and they will. Dealer refurbed them all prior to selling me it and I've got additional insurance to cover wheel damage etc. Its that stupid diamond cut finish. Two sets of my VW Golf rims did the same. I wish they'd just paint the properly like they used to.


----------



## maigrait (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking great. Always liked that blue. That 7 loaner would have been nice to keep. 

Good luck with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Boothy said:


> Yeah, thanks for that. It was a good shout.


No worries pal.

I've just given ours a coating today with it and thought the application and removal was breeze. Nice cheap and cheerful wax indeed.

Finish looks well but it was already wearing a glossy ceramic coating before the wax was applied.


----------



## BMWMARK44 (Feb 16, 2015)

Boothy said:


> They do and they will. Dealer refurbed them all prior to selling me it and I've got additional insurance to cover wheel damage etc. Its that stupid diamond cut finish. Two sets of my VW Golf rims did the same. I wish they'd just paint the properly like they used to.


Great finish on the EB !, looking forwards to doing mine soon.
BMW dealer replaced all my wheels under warranty


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> Finish looks well but it was already wearing a glossy ceramic coating before the wax was applied.


I've been pretty impressed with it so far but as I was bored yesterday I applied a coat of some old Lusso Oro (my first ever venture away from Turdle Wax) that I bought about 8 years ago, lol. Ive got to say, the gloss is leaps and bounds above the CCW.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

BMWMARK44 said:


> Great finish on the EB !, looking forwards to doing mine soon.
> BMW dealer replaced all my wheels under warranty


Yeah, I'm not worried really. If they go then I'll take up with them but I might just have the set fully refurbished in a nice light grey either way. I'm made of money, NOT:lol:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Gorgeous that.

Just bought a F30 in black sapphire. You are right about the paint but I can live with it.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Elliott19864 said:


> Gorgeous that.
> 
> Just bought a F30 in black sapphire. You are right about the paint but I can live with it.


You know what. The Sapphire black is a lovely colour and it suites the F30 really well. So we'll I almost considered it myself, lol. I think the metallic is a bit more forgiving than solid black like my Golf was. I swear that paint was hard as nails to polish but soft as butter to mark. Did my tree in!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Mine goes into dealers on Monday for a diagnosis on a noise I have coming from the exhaust/rear of the engine. Hope I get a good loaner like that 7 series :lol:

Once it is out I am fully correcting the paint. Got crystal serum light ready to go on.

Enjoy yours. Had a E90 before this loving the step up so far 2 months in :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Cracking photos buddy, well done.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Cracking photos buddy, well done.


Thanks pal.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev2005 (Aug 26, 2018)

Congrats on the car, looks terrific!!! If only I was a quarter as good as this i'd be happy 

Out of interest, what do you use to protect the 403M's? I'm taking my car to the dealer in couple of weeks to hopefully get all 4 wheels replaced under warranty as there is bad corrosion on 1 wheel and signs of corrosion starting on the other 3 wheels so i'm starting to think that assuming they agree and replace them, what do i do to protect them and prevent this going forwards as I will only have approx 6 months or maybe bit less depending when the wheels get replaced before the manufacturers warranty runs out and then i'm basically on my own to pay out of any refurb/new wheel.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

kev2005 said:


> Congrats on the car, looks terrific!!! If only I was a quarter as good as this i'd be happy
> 
> Out of interest, what do you use to protect the 403M's? I'm taking my car to the dealer in couple of weeks to hopefully get all 4 wheels replaced under warranty as there is bad corrosion on 1 wheel and signs of corrosion starting on the other 3 wheels so i'm starting to think that assuming they agree and replace them, what do i do to protect them and prevent this going forwards as I will only have approx 6 months or maybe bit less depending when the wheels get replaced before the manufacturers warranty runs out and then i'm basically on my own to pay out of any refurb/new wheel.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev.

On terms of protecting the wheel your going to need something with good durability. You may already have something like this but I've been using some Fusso99 12 month wax on mine as it has really good sheeting and excellent durability. I have noticed with this and my previous BMW that they spray out brake dust like its going out of fashion! You've really got to keep on top of them to stop it burning into the paint.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

kev2005 said:


> Congrats on the car, looks terrific!!! If only I was a quarter as good as this i'd be happy
> 
> Out of interest, what do you use to protect the 403M's? I'm taking my car to the dealer in couple of weeks to hopefully get all 4 wheels replaced under warranty as there is bad corrosion on 1 wheel and signs of corrosion starting on the other 3 wheels so i'm starting to think that assuming they agree and replace them, what do i do to protect them and prevent this going forwards as I will only have approx 6 months or maybe bit less depending when the wheels get replaced before the manufacturers warranty runs out and then i'm basically on my own to pay out of any refurb/new wheel.
> 
> ...


I use Raceglaze nano wheel sealant on mine - very easy to apply, leave an hour or so, re apply and you'll get about 6 months protection


----------



## kev2005 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks both, i'm new here and only just getting into this so I have very limited equipment, products etc. Hence my other post about a pressure washer as i'm not too sure what would be ideal as i'm looking for one to do the car & that would also clean the path/patio once a year or so as needed.

My main concern is I don't want to use anything that will cause corrosion and I also don't want to use anything whereby a dealership would say they wont do a warranty claim due to whats been used on the wheel. I seen some other protection online, Gyeon? No idea if these are any good, worth it etc.

Kev


----------



## kev2005 (Aug 26, 2018)

or what about Poorboys wheel sealant, just remembered I have this but never used it... bought with good intentions then wasn't sure about it as this is first car I've had with allegedly Diamond cut wheels which are completely new to me, i didn't know they were diamond cut when i bought it, its only what I've found on online that most people say the 403M are diamond cut wheels but then some people say they are not..

Kev


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

kev2005 said:


> or what about Poorboys wheel sealant, just remembered I have this but never used it... bought with good intentions then wasn't sure about it as this is first car I've had with allegedly Diamond cut wheels which are completely new to me, i didn't know they were diamond cut when i bought it, its only what I've found on online that most people say the 403M are diamond cut wheels but then some people say they are not..
> 
> Kev


From factory they are diamond cut however, if the dealer has refurbished them at any point they just spray them as the diamond cut process takes 5 days allegedly.
As. Long as you stay away from anything acidic I can't see how the dealers could put the blame on you.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

kev2005 said:


> or what about Poorboys wheel sealant, just remembered I have this but never used it... bought with good intentions then wasn't sure about it as this is first car I've had with allegedly Diamond cut wheels which are completely new to me, i didn't know they were diamond cut when i bought it, its only what I've found on online that most people say the 403M are diamond cut wheels but then some people say they are not..
> 
> Kev


Leave the Poorboys where you found it Kev, it's not all that imo.

If you want a long lasting sealant for the new alloys, fingers crossed you get them, then look to a quality ceramic coating like C5, CC Platinum Wheels (I use this and it'll last upwards of 12mths easily), DLux etc etc.....

Once sealed with a quality sealant, they'll clean up easily with a mild shampoo mix.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Leave the Poorboys where you found it Kev, it's not all that imo.
> 
> If you want a long lasting sealant for the new alloys, fingers crossed you get them, then look to a quality ceramic coating like C5, CC Platinum Wheels (I use this and it'll last upwards of 12mths easily), DLux etc etc.....
> 
> Once sealed with a quality sealant, they'll clean up easily with a mild shampoo mix.


Totally agree with this. Get a good quality ceramic coating, I have Nasiol zr53 on mine, and have never had to use anything other than shampoo to clean them.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Liked my F31 in EBII and your looks fantastic know


----------

